# Hand Wrap Style



## IceCold (May 31, 2006)

Hi guys , i am looking for muay thai traditional hand wrap style. the one with rope instead of cotton hand wrap. :uhyeah: like the one in Ong Bak 1 . thanks.


----------



## monkey (May 31, 2006)

Thats part of Krabri Krabrong.Originaly they dip hands in wax & glass.I dont know of too many movies or instructional on that.Mostly a forbiden art.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 31, 2006)

From Wikipedia:



> Traditionally in the past, Muay Thai was used as entertainment to kings. It is thought by some sources that gloves were made out of wrapped twine, tar, and broken pieces of glass to ensure a bloody event, however it is still a subject of debate.



Can you cite your source for the "Wax and glass" wrap?


----------



## Kreth (May 31, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Thats part of Krabri Krabrong.Originaly they dip hands in wax & glass.I dont know of too many movies or instructional on that.Mostly a forbiden art.


For a forbidden art, it has a lot of exposure. Also from Wikipedia:


> Grandmaster Kru Ajarn Pramote Mesamana started Krabi Krabong at the age of 6 from his father Semai Mesamana.This tradition of teaching father to son has a long history line of Noble warriors going back to the time Ayuttya. Today at 68 he runs the Buddhai Sawan Krabi Krabong in Lad Prao. The Royal family of Thailand has given him permission to teach the Thai Army and to promote Krabi Krabong.


----------



## IceCold (May 31, 2006)

:whip: i know rope hand wrap was banned, but are there any site that teaches how to do it. UNDERGROUND SITE ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Odin (Jun 5, 2006)

IceCold said:
			
		

> :whip: i know rope hand wrap was banned, but are there any site that teaches how to do it. UNDERGROUND SITE ?!?!?!?!


 
NOTHIING SHOWING ON GOOGLE..but If my memory serves me correct theres a member of this ofrum who has a picyure of himself with that kind of handwrapping..maybe you should ask him...only problem is....I forgotten his name! whoops hold on I'll find him.


----------



## Odin (Jun 5, 2006)

Adrenalinjunkie!!thats the dudes name!serach for him


----------



## IceCold (Jun 10, 2006)

Adrenalinjunkie , ok i will try, thanks odin


----------



## Stolly (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi just joined today after raeding this thread found a shop on ebay called  Fine thai stuff  they are selling the traditional shorts with the string handwraps just thought i would let you know have been doing mt for 2 months now and have also looked for the old school stuff.


----------



## IceCold (Jun 11, 2006)

Stolly said:
			
		

> Hi just joined today after raeding this thread found a shop on ebay called Fine thai stuff they are selling the traditional shorts with the string handwraps just thought i would let you know have been doing mt for 2 months now and have also looked for the old school stuff.


hehe , nice to meet u,i been doing boxing for 1 yr and muay thai for 1 1/2 year ^_^, i seriously wanna know the string handwraps style , anybody ?


----------



## Zaii (Jul 16, 2006)

Every reliable source I've encountered thus far has led me to the conclusion that the wax & glass bit is a myth, or a distorted story of some other practice.

As far as the rope approach in general, sorry I can't offer any info.


----------



## Jimi (Jul 16, 2006)

I have heard several variations of the same kind of story of the hand wraps, one that I heard tells of the use of hemp rope, opium resin and cruched sea shells. Almost makes the practice seem romanticised, don't it,LOL. I'm sure you may hear different versions all telling you , "NO really this is the only truth about it". PEACE


----------



## isukgrar (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi all,
Just couple of things of my concern. One: this kind of hand wrapping can bring seroius injuries if do it improperly as it has own characteristics and a bit complicated, only experienced triners/fighers can do it in the right way. So make sure after you learn how to warp, make sure you have enough training to wrap before take it in to the real use, otherwse your hand would be in danger. Two: carefully about choosing wrapping material, low quality rope with slipery surface may also cause seriuos injuries when your hand cecome sweat.Today, this kind of wrapping is banned and it rarely use even in private training, the new wrapping style is more safe and comfortable.


----------



## KmAc303 (Jul 23, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cite your source for the "Wax and glass" wrap?


 
Umm think it was Bloodsport, with Van Damme and this other guy who did Kenpo, and like had his hair in a ponytail. They had the wrapped hands, and dipped them in like some kinda glue or whatever, then into glass.


----------

